# Where to buy a leather jacket in Lisbon?



## ProfessorOnTheRoad (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Anybody have any advice on where to buy a leather jacket in Lisbon? For an adult woman, not super thin (not plus sized in America, but may be by Portuguese standards!) Just a classic, good quality but not extreme high end. 

We'll be staying near the Baixa metro. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------

